# concealed holster



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

here is a new iwb holster, i dont think its been out very long. it looks to be of good quality and about less than half the cost of similar holsters. anybody have one, comments? heres the site if you want to look at it its called the super tuck deluxe questions?http://www.crossbreedholsters.com/


----------



## KingAirDriver (Aug 13, 2006)

Crossbreed's been around for a while, and I have a Super-Tuck on my right hip right now w/my XD-9sc in it. It's been a great holster and conceals my USPc, XD, and even my Beretta 96 very well. I ordered it for my HK, but it fits all three! :mrgreen:


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

*thanks*

thanks kingair, i just wanted to know what someone thought of them that had one, sounds good,ill go ahead and order one now.i also have an xd to put in it. only in 40 cal.


----------

